# Glad to come here!



## starthere2012 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello! This is my first post here!


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 29, 2019)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2019)

starthere2012 said:


> Hello! This is my first post here!



Welcome.


----------



## adhome01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

